# 9th Annual Christmas Card Exchange



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I'm going to start early this year! It's time again for our annual - Christmas Card Exchange - Christmas isn't that far off - and you know how time flies!

For any new folks who have not participated, you may be asking "What is this and how does it work?" You email me your information - names, address, and email address, and once we reach the deadline - November 27, I email back to you the list of names and addresses. Once you receive the list, you mail a Christmas card to each person on the list (or however many you can). Then you sit back and watch your mail box for all kinds of cards to arrive.

"Who is eligible?" Anyone and everyone that is a member at Homesteading Today. It doesn't matter what forum you hang out on, or how long you have been a member, or where you live, or even what country you are from - all are welcome. In the past, we've exchanged cards with HT members from Canada, England, France, Germany, and India. 

"What kind of card should I send?" Any kind you want to. In the past we have received all kinds of cards - store bought, hand made, post cards, photo cards, etc. Some have been religious, funny, serious, old-fashioned, modern - it's totally up to you. (Some folks get really creative!) Some cards have enclosers with them - bookmarks, home-made ornaments, jokes, pictures, recipes, seeds, etc. However, you are not required to send an enclosure. But let me warn you - some people are glitter crazy and once you open one of these cards, you will still be finding glitter throughout your home long AFTER Christmas!

"What happens if I can't or don't send to everyone?" We hope you can send a card to everyone (we usually have 50 - 70 participants), but we know some people just can't afford to. Instead of excluding them from participating though, we simply ask that you send as many cards out as you can. (And if you can't send to everyone, I ask that you randomly pick names from the list.) PLEASE NOTE: If you send cards to everyone on the list, chances are you will NOT receive the same amount of cards back. Some people can't afford it, some have medical isues that prevent them from writing so many cards, family issues / emergencys pop up, financial issues suddenly pop up, time restraints, etc. Christmas season is the season of giving - we don't want to exclude anyone.

"Is my information safe?" Yes. Your information is kept and only shared with others who have signed up on the Christmas Card Exchange. No one outside the list will get your information - do NOT share information with anyone who is not signed up. Most people use their home addresses, but a few use a P. O. box.

"What is the deadline for signing up?" I must have your information BEFORE 11:59 P.M. on Thanksgiving Day - November 27th.

"Sounds like fun - how do I sign up?" It IS fun! And it's exciting to go out to your mailbox and receive cards from all over the country (or other countries). It can also be a learning experience - last year a participant emailed me "Michael, please add me to the card exchange. I absolutely love this. I started doing this when I was homeschooling my son and he learned so many places on the map by finding where the cards came from. He is in medical school now, and I still love sending and receiving the cards. When he comes home at Christmas, he still always looks at all the cards and addresses." 

Email me at [email protected] - (PM me only if necessary.) In the subject line put "2014 Christmas Card Exchange" and please send your information in the following format:

Your full name
HT Screen Name (So we know who you are.)
Street
City State Zip
Email address

Your email address will NOT show up on the Christmas Card Exchange list - this is only for MY information so I can email you a copy of the list. Before sending your email to me, please DOUBLE CHECK your information to verify it's correct - sometimes our fingers get ahead of our brain!

After you email me, please leave a note on this thread. This provides a double check for me - so I can compare between this forum and my email that I did receive your information. I will email you back once I have received your information and entered it, but please be patient - it may take several days before I let you know I've received your information.

And as we get closer to November 27th, I will list everyone's Screen name that is participating, so please check back here shortly before Thanksgiving. This provides a triple check that I haven't forgot anyone.

Okay, who is ready to sign up and have some fun?!?! :bouncy:


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Info sent. I missed last year and my mail was lonely and so was I  ready to rock this year.

Thanks for doing this again Michael.


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

Info sent!

Oh, what fun! I can't tell you how much I enjoyed my zinnias I grew from the seeds I got in a Christmas card last year. (The hollyhocks didn't sprout...rats!)

Thanks Michael.
Rebecca


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

info sent.

Thanks Michael


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Sounds fun


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

Michael W. Smith said:


> Okay, who is ready to sign up and have some fun?!?! :bouncy:


Me! 

info sent.

Thanks so much!:clap::clap:


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

Info sent. It is a great idea to start this up early. That gives folks a chance to buy stamps gradually. I plan to get a book to put aside each time I go to the post office...that way I won't have a big out of pocket expense in December.


----------



## kilgrosh (Apr 29, 2014)

Info sent


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

:clap::happy:

Info sent! Look out, i gathered all kinds of goodies for making cards this year. 
I had so much fun last year !! I think I will start making cards early this year too.


----------



## Bobby61 (Jul 16, 2012)

Info sent.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Message sent. Might want to make this a sticky so it doesn't get lost off the first page.

Thanks again for your hard work!


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you so much for all the energy you put into coordinating this every year. It is a wonderful tradition my family looks forward to every year!! Info sent.


----------



## dorner (Oct 30, 2012)

Michael, I just sent you my info. Thank you for organizing this again. We all know it is big job. This will be my 3rd year. I love exchanging cards.


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

I just emailed you my info. Thank you so much for doing this again!!


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm so excited! :happy:


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Just sent in my info. Thanks for doing this again!! And we know who loves to include glitter!!! :nono:


----------



## gettys1863 (Jan 24, 2013)

Info sent


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Email sent!! This is THE highlight of my holiday season!!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Currently we have 18 people signed up. I've emailed everyone I've gotten information from that you are on the list.

Several people signed up that have never participated before - they will be in for an experience!!


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

I want to but have a hard time giving my address to "strangers". Anyone want to allay my fears?


----------



## Bobby61 (Jul 16, 2012)

My4fireflies, I have been doing this for years and never had a problem. This is all in good fun and I use it to teach geography to my students. If it is going to cause you stress, then I wouldn't do it, because that is not what this is all about.


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

I didn't mean to be a party-pooper! Just needed a little reassurance.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

Info sent. I'm excited for this! We are newer to HT and love this idea &#128515;&#127876;&#127873;


HDAcres


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

It is great fun to go to mail box and get cards from all over and other countries even!
This is my second year doing it and I really enjoy it. I love to craft, so making cards is a great joy for me. :happy2:


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

my4fireflies said:


> I want to but have a hard time giving my address to "strangers". Anyone want to allay my fears?


Several people last year didn't even put their real names with their address, just their HT moniker, and thus remained anonymous, which was fine.

This will be my 3rd yr. So far I have never been contacted by anyone after Christmas, no one has sent anything out of line and nothing untoward has happened. The worst has been a pile of glitter on the floor...and in the spirit of Christmas that only made me laugh. 

I hope you can sign up, it's a wonderful tradition.


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Calfkeeper said:


> it's a wonderful tradition.




We have been participating since the second year and it has become one of the most loved traditions our family experiences during the holidays. The kids love getting mail from all over. The cards are wonderful, the recipes are spectacular and the seeds are awesome. As stated previously, the worst is the glitter....oh lawdy the glitter.....:hysterical:


----------



## Plowboyswife (Sep 16, 2014)

information sent.... this will be so much fun..... except for the glitter.... I am not a glitter person......


----------



## tojo66 (Apr 9, 2011)

Info sent. Thanks for doing this, I've looked forward to it all year!


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

First timer here. So excited. Thanks for doing this again.


----------



## motlot4ever (Sep 3, 2014)

info sent. This sounds like so much fun. Thanks for organizing it.


----------



## nwbound (Aug 20, 2006)

Info sent.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I had to stop by the post office today, so while I was there, I decided to get some stamps. 
I figured it's easier to buy a little bit at a time rather than in one big high priced transaction. 
They didn't have any Christmas stamps yet, so I just bought a sheet of the Global stamps.
(So far, we don't have any participants from out of country, but I'm sure we will.)
The list is coming along nicely - currently we have 25 participants - and there is still almost 2 months left to sign up.


----------



## Annielisa (Oct 20, 2011)

Yahooo Like to join again it's so wonderful to get so many different and amazing cards, thank you Michael for doing this again :bow::kiss:
have sent info


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Annielisa said:


> Like to join again it's so wonderful to get so many different and amazing cards, . . . .have sent info


See, I knew I would need those Global stamps I purchased today!!!!!
WOO HOO!!! Our first out of the country Christmas Card participant! :thumb:


----------



## mssis (Jun 5, 2009)

Sent my info, looking forward to doing this again.... d


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Email sent. It's the Highlight of the season for me too. 
sapphira


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I must sign up again. I don't know how many years I have done this now and I love it!! When my kids were smaller we used to get cards and find where they came from. Now my youngest son is in pre med classes and he loves coming home from college during the holidays and seeing where all the cards came from. It is so great to have such cheer from people we don't even know. Thank you Michael for doing this again!!! Will be sending my email shortly.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Answered pm about address and all. s


----------



## dorner (Oct 30, 2012)

I was on the USPS website yesterday ordering stamps and for this Christmas, they have Rudolph and group as postage stamps. Really cute. :happy:

They don't come out till November 5th.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm itching to get started making cards.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I wasn't going to participate this year since I'm not on HT very often any more, but it just wouldn't be Christmas without all the wonderful cards and greetings! So put my name on the list...will email as soon as I post this here.

BTW...like last year I have a variety of religious Christmas cards I would like to send someone who needs them. Just PM me your address and I'll get them off to you. First person to PM will get them.

:bouncy:


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Okay folks. We still have about a month and a week to get names. 
Following is the list of names I have so far (in alphabetical order by screen name): Annielisa, BamaNana, Becka03, Bobby61, Calfkeeper, Cindy in NY, cvfmom, dorner, flowergurl, gettys1863, grandma12703, HandyDandyAcres & carbon, hengal, honeybee18, Janossy, kilgrosh, Laura Zone 5, Loriann1971, mommyofmany, MOSSYNUT, msis, motlot4ever, nwbound, Patches, Pauline, Picklelily, Plowboyswife, Ravenlost, Rocktown Gal, Sapphira, sidepasser, SoINgirl, & tojo66. 
Including me, that makes 34 participants (well actually 35 but HandyDandyAcres and carbon all go to one address).
If you emailed me and don't see your name, please either email me again - [email protected] - or PM me.


----------



## weendogmom (Mar 14, 2013)

I hope this will be a great way to connect with other homesteaders  

We live near a small city and in the middle of a rural community, but there are not many like-minded folks around that raise their own meat or have animals. Would love to make some new Homesteader friends.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I've just signed up, haven't done this in a couple of years but would like to do it again.

Dawn


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

I also just signed up and I dont think I have ever joined before. I am looking forward to doing this 
Candy


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I just signed up! Sounds like fun! :rock:

Mon


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

:banana::banana::grin: Love seeing everyone sign up to play! The more the merrier!


----------



## nicki528 (Nov 1, 2014)

Sent all my info to you!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

My first time. Looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

I'm in.

I sent you my info.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I just sent you an email with our info. thank you for doing this. very excited. we're in a new state this year and much more rural. i'm very excited for my kids to get this mail. it will brighten their holiday time a lot. and, we'll have a fun activity to do together to put our cards together.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Just emailed my info. Looking forward to participating as this will be my first year doing this.
Thanks for heading this up.


----------



## angiemama02 (Nov 4, 2014)

I sent my information.  I am newly registered, but a long time lurker, I have gleaned so much valuable tips and tricks from this amazing community, I would love to take part and I look forward to joining in on all the fun!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I enjoy making my Christmas cards because I love to craft. I have starting making mine already and I am having a blast.  I am cutting, glueing, stamping, trimming,measuring, pasting, and glittering, Oh My! :sing:


----------



## angiemama02 (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh, and I LOVE glitter, so feel free to give me the glitter other people don't want! Hee hee!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, Oh careful what you wish for Angiemama.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

I got my information sent in, can't wait to get things going! It really helps DH and myself when those cards start coming in! We don't have kids and there is not much family left, so we really enjoy hearing from everyone else! Thanks Michael for doing all this work for all of us!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

2 weeks left to sign up. We are up to 47 participants.

angiemama02, Annielisa, BamaNana, Becka08, Bobby61, Calfkeeper, Candy, Chief Cook, Cindy in NY, cvfmom, DEMinPA, dorner, flowergurl, frogmammy, gettys1863, gibbsgirl, grandma12703, hengal, HandyDandyAcres & carbon, halfpint, honeybee18, Janossy, kilgrosh, Laura Zone 5, Loriann1971, Merks, Michael W. Smith, mommyofmany, MOSSYNUT, motlot4ever, msis, nicki528, nwbound, Pauline, Patches, Picklelily, Plowboyswife, Ravenlost, Rocktown Gal, sapphira, shar, sidepasser, SoINgirl, sniper69, thistle, tojo66, & weendogmom.

If you don't see your name and thought you signed up, PM me your information.

Tick tock, tick tock!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey we only need 3 more people to have a nice round number.  Come on and jump in you'll enjoy it! :clap:


----------



## DesignerLynn (Nov 6, 2011)

I sent my info. Thank you Michael for doing this again.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I sent my info. Thanks again for keeping me on track and for doing all the work Michael. 

The email with all the names/addresses last year was very easy to use and probably much easier (and less expensive) for you Michael. Will that be the set up again this year?


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

stamphappy said:


> The email with all the names/addresses last year was very easy to use. Will that be the set up again this year?


Yes, once the list is compiled I will email it to everyone. 

It did work good, although there were about 4 people who had trouble receiving it - computer kept throwing it in the junk file. For some of those, I had to just send it out under a different email address.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Just sent our info, thanks for remembering us, and thank you so much for organizing this!

:thumb:


----------



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

I just signed up! I love sending and getting all the cards... thanks for doing this again.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Almost missed this, just signed up. Thank you so much for putting this together again, my kids love this card exchange!!


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm in! Info sent!  :thumb:


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

How big is the list now? We are working on our cards and wondered how many we need to get done!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Currently we are at 55 different participants - but the sign up doesn't close until midnight after Thanksiving day - so I expect a few more.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

The following is who I have so far - if you signed up (or thought you signed up and don't see your name) please PM me. Tomorrow night is the last you can sign up.

angiemama02, Annielisa, babydumpling25, BamaNana, Becka03, Bobby61, Calfkeeper, Candy, Chief Cook, Cindy in NY, cvfmom, DEMinPA, Designerlynn, dorner, Ellie May, flowergurl, frogmammy, gettys1863, gibbsgirl, grandma12703, halfpint, HandyDandyAcres, hengal, honeybee18, Janossy, kilgrosh, Laura Zone 5, Lizza, Loriann1971, Merks, Michael W. Smith, mommyofmany, MOSSYNUT, motlot4ever, mssis, my4fireflies, nicki528, nwbound, Patches, Pauline, Picklelily, Plowboyswife, PrettyPaisley, Ravenlost, Rocktown Gal, sapphira, shar, sidepasser, SisterT, SoINgirl, sniper69, stamphappy, thistle, tojo66, weendogmom, & WildernesFamily 

56 participants.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Michael - I just signed up. This sounds like so much fun!! Thanks for doing this.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Cleared off the dining room table for thanksgiving, but it will be full of card making supplies again tomorrow! 
If you haven't ever played in this swap, you are missing a bunch of fun.
It adds a special sparkle to the holidays getting cards full of greetings from people from all over the world. Sign up and join us. :thumb:


----------



## AngelinMaine (Feb 7, 2014)

Michael W. Smith said:


> The following is who I have so far - if you signed up (or thought you signed up and don't see your name) please PM me. Tomorrow night is the last you can sign up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gender up angel


----------



## AngelinMaine (Feb 7, 2014)

Signed up ugh stupid iPad


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

flowergurl said:


> It adds a special sparkle to the holidays getting cards full of greetings from people from all over the world.


You mean the sparkle of glitter that you find all over your house well into the middle of summer. 

We are up to 58 now with bjgarlich and AngelinMaine signing up. Still have a little over 5 1/2 hours to sign up.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, that too Michael.


----------



## mtmama (Jun 11, 2004)

I just sent you my info! I have missed doing this and look forward to this year!!!! thank you for doing this!!!!
:thumb:


----------



## my4fireflies (Sep 3, 2014)

Frosh here. Lol How will we get the list?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

We'll get an email with the list.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I think I have gotten everybody emailed.

My yahoo account put the list in a goofy format - so I've sent all the emails from my home account. Just be on the lookout for an email with "2014 9th Annual Christmas Card Exchange List" in the subject line. (I hope everyone can open up a PDF file - if not I'll see what else I can do to get the list to you.)

As always, if you can't send cards to everyone, I ask that you RANDOMLY pick out names to send to - do NOT start on page 1 and go down the list - that will mean the people on the last page(s) won't get as many as other people have. And I ask if you can't send to everyone - you can skip my name.

I checked over the list several times - each time coming up with a few mistakes in names or addresses. Hopefully I now have everyone's information correct - if not - "I'm sorry" in advance!!

Let the fun begin!!!!!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Got it! Thanks again Michael!! This is really special for us.


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

I did not get my email list. Would you please resend it?
Candy


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

I haven't received the email yet. I checked my spam folder and didn't see it there either. Could I get the email resent? Thanks.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Candy & sniper 69,

I have resent the list using my yahoo account. Hopefully you receive it and can open it.

Michael


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

I received it, thank you very much.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Got it, and sent you a reply. Thanks again for resending it.


----------



## angiemama02 (Nov 4, 2014)

I got my list! Thank you so much for all the time and work you put into this! My kiddos are super excited to help decorate all the cards and envelopes!  How fun!!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I got it!!! Woo- hoo


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry, Michael, I haven't received the email yet. Could you try sending it again? Thank you. I did check the spam and it wasn't there either.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Calfkeeper, I have emailed your list again in 4 different emails (by page). Check your email now.

Has everyone else got their list? If not, PM me with your email address (in case I typed it wrong).


----------



## MOSSYNUT (Aug 8, 2014)

I have just gotten hit with several things all at once and will have to back out. I'm sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused.


----------



## mtmama (Jun 11, 2004)

I got my list. Thank you!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## kilgrosh (Apr 29, 2014)

I got my list.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

MOSSYNUT said:


> I have just gotten hit with several things all at once and will have to back out. I'm sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused.


Yeah? Well, no soup for you!

I've got your card ready to go to the post office, so you just have to receive it! 

Mon


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Got my list, checked it twice. Thanks Michael! Hoping to get my cards in the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

My Granddaughter wanted to help me with the cards  so mine are done and in the mail. Savannah (my Granddaughter) and my family are looking forward to the cards.
Thank you for getting this all together for all of us.

Candy


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Got my list...thank you!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I am trying to make most of my cards, but I will still have to drop in a few store bought cards here and there. No special order, it's the luck of the draw. 
I dropped my first 10 cards in the mail today. Enjoy!


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you, Michael, I got my list yesterday. First 9 cards mailed out today!

Also, just a note for those of you who may have younger kids. My 7 yr old loves doing a couple of projects with the cards we get. We make 2 charts; one of states and cities, and another of Christmas themes. We pick out various images from the cards; angels, stars, candy canes, trees, horses...etc, then make a chart of how many cards have which images. She loves counting them up. Last Christmas it helped fill many hours of boredom during cold weather.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Got mine out today! I think this is the fastest I've ever gotten mine mailed.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I just dropped 9 more cards in the mail this morning.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh BamaNana you rascal! Yes, your card came today. LOL 
I am in the Christmas spirit now! LOL
Candy yours came too, Thanks!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

4 more cards on their way today ! :thumb:


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

I got Don's and Shar, thank you so much.


----------



## picklelily (Jan 25, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Got my first one from Candy, Thank you! I will be getting mine in the mail Monday! This is so much fun!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Rats...one of my cards came back to me today. Obviously, the label fell off so I have no way of knowing whose card it was. Let me know if you never get a card from me and I'll send it to you! 

Thanks for the lovely cards Hengal and Shar!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I got lovely cards today from Hengal and Shar, thanks! Loved the tour of your homestead Hengal.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I love getting the cards. We have received 4 so far and they are awesome.


----------



## angiemama02 (Nov 4, 2014)

We mailed all our cards on Friday after the kids spent the whole day decorating the envelopes! 

They were so excited when we got our first two cards that very same day!! So much fun, thank you to everyone!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

6 more cards went in the mail today.


----------



## honeybee18 (Sep 1, 2014)

We got our list! Had to go to the library to print it out. Computer viruses are no fun. But the library is awesome anyway. About 3/4 of the list done, need stamps and to make more cards. Planning on adding a nice recipe or something next year. The idea came too late this year. Sorry...


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

21 Cards sent out today. I to would like to add a little something next year. This was my first time. I will be better prepared next year.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

DEMin loved the button card. I enjoy the homemade ones a bunch! Thanks for the seeds too. 
Amgiemama tell your kids I loved their artwork! 
Ravenlost your card came today, Thanks!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

So far I've gotten 9 cards - I just asked my wife yesterday about it saying I got my first card today, and she said "I've been putting your cards in a gift bag. Today isn't the first card you've got."

I usually wait until Christmas Eve and open them then.

We have recently (in the past couple of years) started a new tradition where we open our Christmas gifts on Christmas Eve. It took a while for my wife to convince me to do it, because I never wanted to open them until Christmas day. But Christmas day we either go to one of my sisters' houses or they come here - and it makes it a lot easier to open then on Christmas Eve. We can usually sleep in some, and my Mother-In-Law who lives with us (with dementia) can open her gifts without a whole lot of other stuff to distract her.

We go to Christmas Eve service and then once we come home, I open up my Christmas Cards from my Homesteading Today family - you guys!! We look at all the cards and watch the Pope on tv and once it's midnight we start opening gifts.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have received 8 or 9 cards so far; I mailed all cards today!!

I open them as soon as I get them!! It truly really is the highlight of the season!!
Thank you all.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

flowergurl said:


> Oh BamaNana you rascal! Yes, your card came today. LOL


I had to laugh, my daughter opened this one, thinking it was from someone she knew (since we're in Alabama). 

I'm still working on mine, will probably start sending out later in the week.
Dawn


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Got a few cards so far. Thanks everyone. Our are almost done. Hopefully we'll have them all in the mail tomorrow. Super cool to send one to Sweden 

We have a 12 days of Christmas tradition at home. We do 12 days of family activities between xmas and epiphany. Planning this year for one night's activity to be looking on our maps to see where everyone is from the card exchange!

Thanks again to all.


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

I also got about 7-8 yesterday, I let my granddaughter open them with me, she LOVED it. I love doing this,and thank you!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

5 more cards just went in the mail. I'm getting there! LOL


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

I love this it's like christmas every time I go to the mailbox. Getting ready to head to the post office to send out 24. I have to get more cards tomorrow so should get the rest sent out Thursday. This is my first year I'm already looking forward to next year and seeing what I can come up with to put in them since I didn't get to this year.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Recived 4 more yesterday thank you Donald, Shar, Teena, and Angie. Thank you for the seeds also. I'm so excited that this spring i will have a part of my HT friend's growing in my yard! My daughter went to get the mail and came running up to me and says OMG mom you should see the one with all the drawings on it! It's so cute! Angie please let your kids know they gave us a wonderful smile.


----------



## angiemama02 (Nov 4, 2014)

Merks said:


> Recived 4 more yesterday thank you Donald, Shar, Teena, and Angie. Thank you for the seeds also. I'm so excited that this spring i will have a part of my HT friend's growing in my yard! My daughter went to get the mail and came running up to me and says OMG mom you should see the one with all the drawings on it! It's so cute! Angie please let your kids know they gave us a wonderful smile.



I will definitely let them know, so glad it made you smile!! They had an awfully good time decorating them and seeing where all the cards were going! My 9 year old and 12 year old did the fronts of the cards, and my 3 and 4 year old did the backs, they did a mini assembly line! 

It is SO fun getting these cards from everyone, like Christmas every single day!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm so gonna involve my kids with the sending part next year. So cool they had so much fun!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Annielisa your card came yesterday thanks! 

I just put 5 more in the mail.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Patches and Bjgarlich your cards came today, Thanks!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

6 more cards went out the door this morning.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Woo-hoo lots of snowmen and homemade cards fell into my mail box today!!
Thanks Calfkeeper, Kilgrosh, Motlot4ever,Laurazone5, Bobby61, and Merks.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

part of mine are on their way the rest will be sent Sat after I recover from spending all day with a choir group from my dd elementary school singing at 3 different events Friday I think going to work would be easier then chaperoning a group of kids ( 3rd grade to 6th grade)


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks to all for the wonderful cards - we are really enjoying this! I now understand the comments about the glitter!! :sing: This is so fun and I am getting some ideas for next year!!!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Hopefully NOT glitter ideas. 

I am sending a few more out today and with tomorrow's batch I should 
Be finished! :nanner::nanner:


----------



## kilgrosh (Apr 29, 2014)

Flowergurl, did you notice the post mark on my card? It is from the very first post office in the US and it was established by Ben Franklin.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Kilgrosh, I didn't notice that. I saved all the envelopes and I just went and looked at it. 
That is very cool. Thanks for pointing that out, a cool piece of history.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

All my cards are going in the mail today!!! We have received a lot of cards already. So much fun! Thank you all


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Today brought cards from Mommyofmany, half pint ( as in little house on the prairie?), Dorner and Frogmammy. Frogmammy I loved your card! A goat dressed in bright leggins and a matching hat. LOL Thanks for all the cartoons, smiles, bookmark and recipes that came today.
It is so nice sharing the holidays with all of you.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

This was the first year I did not send seeds (they are all buried in storage) and DID send pictures of my family.....
I love each one of those photos's as they represent a very happy memory.
My oldest and I picking out chocolates in Savannah Ga
My youngest and I shopping and acting silly
All 4 of us in Bonita Springs Florida
All 3 kids in a parking lot after we all had dinner together before my son went back to college this fall. 

Thank you all for the cards you have sent! I will be posting pictures of how they are displayed later today!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I was real tired when I got home from work this morning, so I only got out a few cards. The rest will go out Monday. I got 3 very nice cards today from Gibbsgirl, Gettys1863 and Chief Cook, thanks!!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

last of my cards are out and on their way Thank You everyone for participating and all the wonderful cards


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

Thank you everyone, for all the wonderful, beautiful cards! It has been so much fun!

(Calfkeeper, "back-atcha" ) :cute:


Wishing all a Very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 

:kiss:


----------



## Calfkeeper (Feb 1, 2006)

BamaNana said:


> Thank you everyone, for all the wonderful, beautiful cards! It has been so much fun!
> 
> (Calfkeeper, "back-atcha" ) :cute:
> 
> ...


hehehehe... After 3 years of this I have finally realized that it's more fun to wait until later to send out cards; that way you can respond in like manner!! Ha! 

As always, my daughter and I have enjoyed this so much. We love all of the cards and enclosures; seeds, pictures, bookmarks and recipes. Thanks so much to everyone for participating.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Received a lot more cards over the past few days. Thank you so much every one. Got a bunch more ready to go out in the morning.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Lizza, Pauline, Mtmama, Honeybee18, Gunnie, and SisterT your cards arrived thanks so much!! I've gotten so many wonderful cards from everyone. 
Janossy I have to give yours a shout out, I loved the Boston Terrier on yours!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

My first batch of cards I sent out are on their way. AngelinMaine - Plowboyswife.

Pay attention to the postmark.

I'll let you know when I get the last batch of cards sent out.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Love, Love all the cards. They are all up on the mantle and on the tv stand and make the house look so festive. When this season is over I will take them down and repurpose for the next year. I love making gift tags out of the past years cards. I always think I have the prettiest gift tags of anyone and lots of people comment on them. The cards we get keep on giving....


----------



## Plowboyswife (Sep 16, 2014)

My cards are on the way. I have a little over half of my cards mailed out. Had sickness in my family and was not able to get them out like I wanted to. Sorry for the delay.

Smiles and Blessings,
Tracy


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

We are loving all the cards!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Your card made us laugh Loriann! That is a favorite holiday movie here. 
Much thanks to Tojo66, SoINgirl, Sidepasser, and Sapphira for the great cards. :kiss:


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Good news - the second (and last) batch of cards have gone out. PrettyPaisley - WildernesFamily your cards are on the way.

Remember to take notice of the postmark.


----------



## gettys1863 (Jan 24, 2013)

I would like to thank everyone for all the cards, my wife and youngest daughter can't wait till the mail goes they love to open cards and put them over the arch way to the living room this is the most cards we have ever gotten and the most we ever sent. My wife said she will start earlier next year. Just found out our family is going to have a new addition come next Christmas. That's the best news I had in a long while. Thank you all again and can't wait till we do it again


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

We've been enjoying receiving all the cards!! 

I'm late as usual but got my first batch out today; rest will go out tomorrow. Of course the PO was out of Christmas stamps so everyone is getting Harry Potter!!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Michael loved the bookmark, and a cool postmark thanks! Elie May and Wilderness Family your cards arrived too, thanks so much!!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Thank all of you who sent cards to me, it means so much to get your cards. I love the sugar cookie icing recipe, the seeds I received, the bookmark and oh so many little things tucked into the cards made each one special. 

May all of you have a wonderful Christmas and a lovely New Year. I love Harry Potter!! so no problem there Cindy in Ny.


----------



## weendogmom (Mar 14, 2013)

So sorry to all, it took us a awhile, but our cards are going out today ( well, tomorrow, as today is Sunday). They mostly should all arrive by the day before Christmas if I am lucky, if not, I'm so sorry - I couldn't mail them until I had postage, and couldn't buy postage until this past week, etc etc. 

Thank you so much to the person who sent the Snickerdoodle recipe! My daughter and I made them yesterday and they are indeed, "very good!".

We received a few other recipes to try, and included one in some of our cards. My 4 yr old has been having very much fun opening a few cards each day.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

All the Christmas cards from here went out today (other than the one to Sweden went out a week ago  ). So some might get them before Christmas (it would be nice if they all arrive to everyone before Christmas.)

Also a big thank you to all for the cards received so far. They are very nice and appreciated.


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all the wonderful cards!! We opened this evening while eating freshly baked Christmas cookies. It is a tradition that has been incorporated into the week leading up to Christmas. The kids love opening the cards and reading all the well wishes!! Thank you for the time put into personalizing each card, recipes, stories, seeds, and yes even the glitter. Very sneaky this year by the way. The oldest opened the envelope after shaking it and was completely shocked by the puff of red glitter. It is amazing to me that an 1/8 of a teaspoon of glitter can cover an entire house!!  Thank you again and have a very Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Merry Christmas, and Happy Holidays to all. Thank you so much for the beautiful cards, and the great goodies that were in them. I loved the Christmas card exchange and so did my Granddaughter, she opened most of them. 
Again, Merry Christmas to you all, and thank you!

Candy


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Much thanks to Rocktowngal, Pretty Paisley, Picklelily, and my4fireflies your cards came in.  
I tried to keep up with who sent them, but there were so many this year. I am afraid I may have missed one or two. I really appreciate everyone who took the time to send me one. Thanks for sharing the holidays with us. :thumb:


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Thank you one and all for the cards!! 

I just finished up what has become a tradition, - after going to Christmas Eve service at the church, my family and I come home to watch Christmas movies - (This year, "It's a Wonderful Life" was on) and I open up all the cards from the Homesteading Today people.

As soon as the clock strikes Midnight, my wife, son, and I open up our Christmas gifts while we watch the Pope on TV. This lets us sleep in a little bit later tomorrow, and we can take our time and watch my Mother-In-Law (that has dementia) open up her gifts tomorrow morning.

angiemama02 - I loved the help you got from your kids decorating the card and envelope.

BamaNana - thanks so much for all the glitter. Our house will now be sparkling for the next several months!!

bjgarlich - Pumpkin and Sausage soup recipe sounds good. I will have to try it.

DEMinPA - thank you so much for the poppy seeds. I do love poppys, but strangely enough, do not have any here. I will now!

dorner - thanks for the comics and the snowman bookmark.

flowergurl - thanks for the cinnamon scented ornament. I LOVE the smell of cinnamon.

frogmammy - I will have to try my hand at making Snickerdoodles.

gibbsgirl - I laughed and laughed at your turkey story. I will have to keep it handy as I will have to read it at church next Thanksgiving!

Janossy - Thank you for the sugar cookie and icing recipe. They sound good.

Loriann1971 - so clever with your kid's picture. The one looks very much like Ralphie!!

WildernesFamily - Thank you for the Tea Cakes recipe. I must try it.

Thank you again, one and all for making this a great Christmas.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas! For all of my HT friends, a little German Christmas saying for you all:
Frohe Weihnachten - ich hoffe, das christkind wird auch dieses jahr alle eure wÃ¼nsche brav erfÃ¼llen!

Basically in English in translates to - Merry Christmas - I hope, that Father Christmas will fulfill all your good wishes this year!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Merry Christmas HT family, and thank you so much for all the beautiful cards, we loved each and every one of them. It has been such a fun exchange!

To the Swedish participant - I really hope you get our card, after I put them all in the mail I realized I forgot to put extra postage on your envelope!


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and thank you for all the wonderful cards! We enjoyed looking at the different states that they came from. I mailed my cards out in several batches, so hope everyone got theirs. This was a fun exchange. 

Have a Blessed New Year!

Dawn


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

Loved getting all of the cards. We felt like children buzzing with excitement going to the mailbox every day. If you haven't yet received ours you should have it in the next couple days. We weren't able to get them out til Tuesday. 

Merry Christmas and thank you!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you so much!!
i simply LOVE the cards......it's the best part of the season!!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Cards came in today from Cvfmom, Handydandy & carbon, weendogmom and sniper69. Thanks for the nice cards and recipes!


----------



## picklelily (Jan 25, 2014)

We enjoyed the Christmas Cards this year. The kids (even the 15 year old) couldn't wait to get to the mailbox each day! I loved the recipes and the homemade cards - the creativity was amazing! Thank you everyone!


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Just want to thank everyone for all the wonderful cards! It made the trip to the mailbox a lot more fun! Hope everyone had a fantastic holiday. Have a Happy New Year and I hope that all your Homesteading dreams come true!


----------



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

I want to thank everybody for the beautiful cards and the "special" things inside. I hope everybody has a great New Year.


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the cards. It was so fun, we couldn't wait to get to the mailbox.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I had 10 more cards show up the day after christmas!!!

Thanks again for another WONDERFUL year!!


----------



## weendogmom (Mar 14, 2013)

Many thanks to everyone who sent a card - we had great fun opening them each day and seeing what messages or other surprises they might have. 
Our favorite card is the dressed up sheep from Frogmammy! Of course, we enjoyed the rest. I think I am going to start re-purposing them now for next year and see what I can think of to do with them.


----------



## dorner (Oct 30, 2012)

Good Morning. What an awesome card exchange!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thoroughly enjoyed receiving and opening up each card. Each one was beautiful. Thank you to everyone who took the time and energy to participate. Thank you for the surprises inside. It was nice to open and find a little something inside.  

May 2015 be a great year for all of us. Happy and Safe New Year to everyone. Looking forward to 2015 card exchange already.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I am still getting cards in the mail.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank you all for all the wonderful cards! I loved finding surprises inside and looking at the cards on a cold evening. Looking forward to doing it NEXT year!

Mon


----------



## motlot4ever (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the beautiful cards and extra gifts inside. This was my first year participating and I am so glad that I did. My girls and I loved opening them everyday.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey guys sorry I didn't participate this year I was headlong into moving and spent way more money than I really could afford and had to get a loan etc. I'm in for next year though!


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Thank you so much!!
> i simply LOVE the cards......it's the best part of the season!!


totally love the "christmas trees"!


----------



## kilgrosh (Apr 29, 2014)

I got back from vacation and I had a whole pile of cards to open! Thanks everyone!


----------



## motlot4ever (Sep 3, 2014)

dorner....I truly enjoyed your surprise Thank You card. Looking forward to 2015 exchange.


----------



## dorner (Oct 30, 2012)

You are welcome motlot4ever!!!!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

motlot4ever & dorner - Is this some kind of conspiracy that you suddenly added to this thread in the hopes to get me working on 2015's card exchange already this year?!?!?

I've been thinking about it.

Towards the end of the month, I'll get it started. That will give everyone 3 full months to sign up.


----------



## dorner (Oct 30, 2012)

Hmmmmm....yep, since it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sort of like a "nudge" :happy:

Looking forward to this year's exchange with everyone. I already have an idea of what I am going to do. :nanner:


----------

